# Portable Tumble Dryer????????



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Has anyone used or know anything about these portable tumble dryers? I just wondered how big and bulky they were and also, if they were any good? Might be useful for those people who go abroad for the winter, take long trips or full time in their motorhomes? Here is a link http://www.camping-caravan-outdoors.co.uk/prodinf.asp?item=496

Sue


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

i don't know what a tumble dryer is .
is it something women use ?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello Sonesta, no power consumption given, but I am sure it would be quite high (1kw is probably not sufficient so likely to be 2kw min.) meaning it could only be used on mains power or with a biggish generator. Also capacity quite small so a long time and much power to dry a wash. 

We would have liked a tumble drier but ended up with a White Knight spin dryer. It can be run on our inverter and has a very fast spin so it gets our clothes almost dry. When in Spain etc. a few hours sun finishes them off or we can put the on a clothes horse in the shower cabinet overnight if no sun. 

Alan.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi erneboy where did you get your white knight spin dryer? 1`v bee looking for one and can`t find a small one anywhere.

val


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Val, it was difficult to track down and we have had it two years now, but we got it from Grattans catalogue online. Mind you, even though that was our only purchase from them they still bombard us with junk mail. I cannot help thinking they must have spent more that their profit on the transaction sending us rubbish. 

Anyway it is a great machine, the most difficult bit is putting the wet clothes in so that it stays in balance and does not try to shake itself apart. I tried some clothes in it at home after they had been in the washing machine (a Meile with a fast spin) and it got loads more water out of them. Cost was under 100 pounds. Regards, Alan.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks alan,Ill go on line and see if they still have any.My friend has a small one its great when in Portugal and fits perfect into the locker..

val


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

No they don`t appear to do them anymore.i`ll just keep trying....
Sonesta my hubby nearly had a coronary when I said you can get a nice wee tumble drier to take with us ..I wont even repeat what he said..kitchen sink and everything else I think...lol

Val


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Val, try here. Just make sure they understand that you want a spin drier and not a tumble drier as White Knight make both. It fits neatly in a side compartment for us beside our little camping washing machine which we think works very well too, although others on here have not liked the washing machines, Alan.

http://www.tradingpost-appliances.co.uk/store/customer/product.php?productid=34&referrer=googlebase


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Val, I haven't even mentioned it to my husband yet cos I know he will react in just the same way as yours did! LOL :lol:

Alan the wattage on the tumble dryer is 420 watt if that means anything? But by the sounds of it - they probably are a total waste of money! Never mind I was hoping someone might reply who actually owned one and found it really good but I guess that isn't going to be the case.

Thanks for your help though folks. 

Sue


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Sonesta with all that lovely sunshine in Portugal who needs a tumble drier (see he`s brain washed me) ...lol

Val


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sonesta 450w is quite low, I doubt if it would heat enough to help in a significant way with drying. I do recommend the spin drier as it removes much more water that we can by hand wringing, it then dries very quickly in the lovely sunshine. Without the drier we reckon it would not dry fully in a day. I can measure our drier for you if you want to know if it will fit. 

Tell the husbands we justify carrying ours because it means we do not have the van full of wet washing, we simply wash dry and put away here in Spain, even in the UK in winter we would expect washing done in the morning could be put away before bed time. Also it is so efficient we do not bother with launderettes or camp sites to do our washing, Alan.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Alan, Thanks for offering to measure your spindrier that was very nice of you. However, whilst at the Lincoln motorhome show recently, I bought one of those portable twin tub washing machines with built in spin drier. I haven't tried it out yet but if it works as well as the little portable, single washing machine I have, then I will be quite happy. I will be selling that one now as I don't need 2 washers but i've been impressed with just how well it washes! I've found it ideal when we've toured around Europe and like you say, it's loads better than having to use laundrettes all the time! 

I think I might forget the idea of the tumbler drier now Alan as I think after litening to your advice, it would probably just be a waste of money and end up taking up valuable storage space!

Sue


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

I do want a spinner though I don`t need a washing machine I have my washing posser lol it does a great job .A spinner would save having to use the launderette as I did a few times last January in Portugal mind a huge bag full was only 10euro all dried and nicely folded up...

val


----------

